# Deer Hunting at East Fork State Park - Southwest Ohio



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been hunting this park for years (bow and gun) and usually have good luck. However, this season not so much. The hunting pressure has been off the charts, and I haven't seen anywhere the number of deer as in past years. I didn't hear one shot during the gun opener after sitting all day in 2 separate spots. The hunters I talked to in the parking lot all said the same thing. There were plentiful hunters in the woods to help move the deer around, so I was very upset and surprised to hear absolutely no shots. Was it EHD, the hunting pressure? Let me know if it's just me (probably is - LOL!) or if it's us EF hunters experiencing the same thing.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Let me share with you my observations over the years. It's a sad state of affairs when it comes to East Fork. When I first built my house across 125 from the park it was great. Lake was clean , deer abundant, it was great.

Fast forward 30 years. 

That park cannot handle the pressure. 2 weeks prior to gun season perspective hunters fill every hunting zone . looking and scouting areas . it's really crazy. In a way its fun to watch.

The Deer.......

Well, over the years and I mean years. They have adapted to the pressure, they leave the park. I've talked my neighbors and they agree. We see more deer hanging out and laying low .I'm not talking about a few acres. I'm talking about hundreds of acres close to a thousand acres of hard woods and tilable land.

I used to hunt East Fork. I've had great success hunting and Fishing . No more.

Good luck.

By the way, I've not heard a shot at all this week, I have seen a whole lot of Deer. Across the street. That will change tomorrow.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I was squirrel hunting Thanksgiving week at East Fork. I saw two different doe with yearlings, plus two basket rack bucks. All near the edge of the lake in thick stuff.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

FSHNERIE said:


> Let me share with you my observations over the years. It's a sad state of affairs when it comes to East Fork. When I first built my house across 125 from the park it was great. Lake was clean , deer abundant, it was great.
> 
> Fast forward 30 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fshnerie! You ain't lying. So I hunted the WMA section yesterday, and actually heard 2 distant shots which I think was legit on EF property. I was surprised since I was expecting to hear nothing. After getting down from the tree, I found some really fresh sign and slowly began still hunting. I managed to jump a doe which was too far away through the thick stuff, didn't shoot. There you have it: one doe, 2 distant shots which was likely on EF property all of gun week. 

I will say this, I've killed deer at EF every year so far. Last year's gun opener was awesome. Saw tons of deer running around like mice in a barn. It's vastly different this year. This might be the first year I get skunked there, but now it's become a quest, so I'll be at it to the bitter end.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I was finally able to get it done on Saturday and shot a doe. I'm glad to report that deer actually do exist at EF and EHD hadn't killed them all. Probably saw 10 does running around in an hour of hunting. They are definitely yarded up for the winter.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I fished off and on during gun week. I can't say just what days I was out, but I heard shots. It wasn't as crazy as I've heard in some years. There were definitely some deer taken,


----------



## Kskate86 (2 mo ago)

G-Patt said:


> I was finally able to get it done on Saturday and shot a doe. I'm glad to report that deer actually do exist at EF and EHD hadn't killed them all. Probably saw 10 does running around in an hour of hunting. They are definitely yarded up for the winter.


Found this guy while fly fishing. No obvious wounds.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Kskate86 said:


> Found this guy while fly fishing. No obvious wounds.


 Was that recent, Kskate86? If not, around what time frame? It's a shame, that's a really nice buck too.


----------



## Kskate86 (2 mo ago)

It was the end of November or the beginning of December. Yea it's definitely a shame. Usually when I find a dead deer way off the beaten path it's from a bad shot. I've found a good handful that were gut shot or shot it the hind legs.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Kskate86 said:


> It was the end of November or the beginning of December. Yea it's definitely a shame. Usually when I find a dead deer way off the beaten path it's from a bad shot. I've found a good handful that were gut shot or shot it the hind legs.


Took a ride over to Slade Rd after gun season. I found a yearling doe laying on a hillside . yup, it had been shot.

I've seen it so many times, I just gave up on hunting.

I used to walk the woods every few weeks. When I first built my home out here I probably spent 5 or 6 days on the lake fishing or in the woods hunting or exploring.

Please, don't get me wrong.

It's a nice Park. It's just not the same. Not even close.


----------

